# Cconstituent Assembly



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The joint parliament session held on Saturday to choose the constituent assembly, which will draft Egypt's new constitution, witnessed some disagreements over how exactly to elect the members that will sit on the all-important committee of 100 members.

Meanwhile, hundreds protest against what is perceived as a disregard of anyone else's voice by Islamist members of parliament, who are accused of simply using their majority to bulldoze through the process.


Egypt's parliament choosing constituent assembly amid disagreements and protests - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------

